# Pumpkin Wine



## msglaigaie (Jun 18, 2012)

Hard to believe this one was not here already.
Carve the top off a pumpkin and clean. Open up a "Box of wine", my sweety prefers a white, and take out the "bag" of wine Poke a hole in the front of the pumpkin for the wine spout. Drop the wine in the pumpkin and Voy La, you serve to all who choose.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Simple, effective and ...well...wine! I like it! I do wonder what it would look like to go ahead and carve the pumpkin, then put some sort of battery flickering LED under the wine bag. I think it would make a spooky neat glow through the liquid - at least at first. But as the bag 'deflates' through the evening, it would be sort of a half full glow.

Thanks for sharing, I might have to put one of these along side my mar-gore-ita dispenser next Halloween!!


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, simple but effective.


----------



## Spooksfromschool (Apr 23, 2014)

Love this idea, will certain try it for this Halloween!


----------



## AllAmy (4 mo ago)

So Smart and simple. I'm doing this in Oct. Thanks for the idea!! Cheers


----------

